# auger gear case lube..



## Marty013

soo.. take appart an late 80-early 90`s MTD 26in machine 8HP tec beacuse the gearcase was leaking lube.. there was gear oil and grease.. so obviously someone put the wrong lube in it.. but the question remains.. what goes in it?? he doesnt have access to the manual but i feel just a good synthetic gear oil would do just fine.. the case itself has a fill plug above the halves so this is pretty much a no brainer for oil.. 75W-90 or 85W-90 im leaning for the thicker for the extra protection

but this made me think.. anyone see a problem to making the switch from lithium grease to thick gear lube???


----------



## UNDERTAKER

use 80-90 non synthetic. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. that might be why it is leaking past the seals.


----------



## Shryp

Those MTD ones probably had a special type of "00" grease in them. I forget the MTD part number.


----------



## Marty013

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> use 80-90 non synthetic. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. that might be why it is leaking past the seals.


it wasnt leeking for a good while.. and then halfway thru last winter it started to leak.. so whatever was in there wasnt the issue.. i figured if its running gear oil, itl thicken up like sludge thus forcing and potentially damaging the gear case.. this isnt a ford 9in rear end here so the LOTS thicker since its being essentially super cooled by snow.. calls for the thicker at temp extremes. seals.. well we change those to synthetic sillicone and O-rings.. which were so mangled its a wonder why it didnt leak sooner


----------



## Marty013

Shryp said:


> Those MTD ones probably had a special type of "00" grease in them. I forget the MTD part number.


aha.. this i didnt know.. thus why ive always heard of lithium grease.. prolly the closest off the shelf item to it huh?


----------



## Shryp

Some use gear oil and some use grease. Sometimes it is hard to tell which is which. Most people agree the gear oil lubricates better, but the grease works better in the cases that are more likely to leak.


----------



## Marty013

Shryp gotcha.. so there shouldnt be any longivety issues using gear oil as opposed to grease then.. as long as it doesnt leak out obviously


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Some people use Mobil 1 grease as it is rated for low temps. Others use the "00" grease. You can get it from MTD and Stens also sells it under their brand. The 00 is probably a compromise between a Mobil 1 grease and 90 weight gear oil. It is also unlikely to leak out. 
http://goosegear.com/770123-00-grease-snapper-7061017yp?gclid=COyF_Lmnv8ECFWkV7AodO1UAhQ


----------

